# Arduino y domótica. Conexión a 220V. Poner en gabinete.



## Pelelalo (Abr 24, 2015)

A ver si me explico decentemente. Tengo un sistema arduino + nrf24L01 para la transmisión de señales procedentes de sensores hacía un sistema central, que va a ser Raspberry.

Algo parecido a esto:







Pero, no me parece viable el tema de pilas y lo que querría sería ponerlo en una caja como esta:






Y la pregunta: ¿Conocen algún tipo de caja de plástico que además venga con enchufe y su pequeño transformador para 5V (o sin el) pero con espacio para meter las placas dentro? Como si de un ambientador se tratara:






Gracias.


----------



## J2C (Abr 24, 2015)

Pelelalo

 Es un *Catalogo* de una empresa de Buenos Aires - Argentina, pero para el caso de tener una idea incluso de sus dimensiones te servirá.



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Pelelalo (Abr 25, 2015)

Luego, algo hay.
Gracias Juanka. Seguiré buscando, aunque creo que dificilmente encuentre una cajita para conectar a 220V y ya con su trafo de 5V. Pero bueno, a ver que encuentro y que puedo adaptar.


----------



## J2C (Abr 25, 2015)

Pelelalo

Dependiendo del uso que le darás, de cuanto puede tocarlo una persona; tal vez te convendría realizar una fuente "_*Transformer Less*_"   . De la que hay bastante info en el Foro.

 La cuestión es que la caja que buscas existe pero sin el transformador, los fabricantes de gabinetes las realizan para quienes se dedican a realizar las fuentes y venderlas.



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Scooter (Abr 25, 2015)

Cajas de esas habían. Me suena que Ariston tenía hace años. Tiene catalogo on line, igual de ahí se ve el fabricante o algo


----------



## Pelelalo (Abr 25, 2015)

Vaya, es la primera vez que oigo hablar de este tipo de "transformadores".
Poquita corriente pero a lo mejor es suficiente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2015)

Y si alguien lo va a tocar , mejor un cargador de celular , que ahora son minúsculos y andan por los 5V

Saludos !


----------



## Pelelalo (Abr 25, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y si alguien lo va a tocar , mejor un cargador de celular , que ahora son minúsculos y andan por los 5V
> 
> Saludos !



Supongo que te refieres a abrir un cargado de 5V y luego meterlo en una caja de plástico más grande para que también entre el miniarduino y el módulo wireless. No???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2015)

Exacto , podrias ir por las ferias o revendedores de articulos usados y comprar una vieja fuente de alimentación  , así la desarmas y obtenés el gabinete


----------

